

Inside the Secret World of Data Crunchers Who Helped Obama Win - uptown
http://swampland.time.com/2012/11/07/inside-the-secret-world-of-quants-and-data-crunchers-who-helped-obama-win/

======
ColinWright
The other submission ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4753364>

... links to the print version, and hence is not, strictly speaking, a
duplicated URL. The content, however, is identical.

------
heymishy
duplicate submission? already a higher voted submission

